# Chuyện lạ có thật: Thây ma tự tìm đường về nhà



## Xinh (8 Tháng một 2013)

*Với  người Toraja ở Indonesia, việc xác chết thản nhiên đi lại giữa đường  lại là hình ảnh dễ bắt gặp. Đây là nghi lễ lưu truyền nhiều đời trong  đời sống tâm linh của họ.*

*Thây ma tự tìm đường về nhà?*

Theo quan niệm có từ xa xưa của bộ tộc Toraja ở vùng núi cao phía nam tỉnh Sulawesi (Indonesia),  những người đã chết được mai táng ở xa hay gần đều phải quay lại ngôi  làng nơi người đó sinh ra để gặp mặt người thân. Đây là quy định bắt  buộc đối với người chết, bởi người sống sẽ hướng dẫn người chết bước vào  một cuộc sống mới ở thế giới bên kia.

Nghe qua có vẻ kỳ lạ và vô lý nhưng đối với người Toraja, họ sẽ an tâm  hơn khi người thân đã mất của họ được hướng dẫn tỉ mỉ các "kỹ năng" tồn  tại trước khi thực sự được yên nghỉ nơi suối vàng. Trước đây, quãng  đường về nhà của các thây ma rất dài, nhiều người sợ rằng, các thây ma  sẽ lại "chết" thêm lần nữa trên đường về. Bởi vậy, họ thường thuê một  thầy phù thủy đi đằng sau để giúp đỡ thây ma về nhà an toàn?.










 	Thây ma đi lại không phải là hình ảnh lạ đối với người Toraja?


 Sau khi được "làm phép", xác chết có thể đi lại bình thường mà không  gặp rắc rối gì. Những thây ma di chuyển một cách cứng ngắc, trông giống  như một robot và khuôn mặt không chút biểu cảm. Điều đặc biệt là nếu có  người nói chuyện với thây ma trên đường trở về, thây ma đó sẽ ngã xuống  và không thể đứng dậy tiếp tục cuộc hành trình nữa.

Như vậy, mối nguy hiểm rình rập thây ma là gặp những người còn sống và  bị họ bắt chuyện trong hành trình trở về nhà. Do đó, để hạn chế rủi ro,  các thầy phù thủy thường tìm những con đường vắng vẻ, gần như không có  người qua lại để các xác chết có thể tự do đi lại mà không gặp phải  "khắc tinh".

Mặc dù các nhà khoa học biết đến tập tục kỳ lạ này của người Toraja từ  lâu nhưng họ vẫn luôn phải đau đầu đi tìm lời giải cho câu hỏi "Phù thủy  Toraja làm thế nào có thể khiến các thây ma đi lại và tìm được đường về  nhà?". Câu trả lời được cho là hợp lý nhất là các thầy phù thủy đã sử  dụng một loại bột nhằm đưa người chết sống trở lại trong trạng thái vô  thức và trong một thời gian nhất định.

Đối với người sống, loại bột này có độc tính cao bởi nó được chiết xuất  từ những loại động vật cực độc như cá nóc, bọ cạp, nhện độc... Bên cạnh  đó, thầy phù thủy còn lấy thành phần bột từ dưới da và trong nội tạng  của con sa giông, cóc, kỳ nhông, bạch tuộc vòng xanh... Nhưng đối với  người chết, nó lại là một thần dược giúp cải tử hoàn sinh. Khi các thầy  phù thủy thổi bột vào xác chết, nó sẽ kích thích hệ thần kinh đã chết  hoạt động trở lại như một cái máy được tra dầu?.

Một cao niên trong làng cho hay: _"Trước đây, việc bất ngờ bắt gặp  một thây ma đang khập khiễng đi lại ngoài đường là chuyện như cơm bữa.  Nhưng ngày nay, người Toraja chúng tôi hiếm khi được thấy những cảnh như  vậy. Nguyên nhân chính vẫn là tiền. Ngày càng ít người biết đến ma  thuật này và cũng ít gia đình có thể trả được chi phí cao "cắt cổ" cho  thầy phù thủy"._

Bí mật của các thây ma tự tìm đường về nhà có lẽ chỉ những phù thủy  Toraja biết được, chỉ họ mới có được câu trả lời xác đáng nhất. Dù có  tồn tại ma thuật trong việc này hay không, dù là phong tục rùng rợn  nhưng đây vẫn là nghi lễ tâm linh đặc sắc cần được cộng đồng người  Toraja và Chính phủ Indonesia giữ gìn và bảo vệ.










 Nhiều ngôi làng và các địa điểm chôn cất của người Toraja đã được  Chính phủ Indonesia thiết kế thành những "địa điểm du lịch", nhưng việc  làm này vẫn không làm thay đổi cách sống của họ. Nhưng điều quan trọng  hơn hết là điều này đã giúp nền văn hóa truyền thống của bộ tộc Toraja  được sống mãi thay vì để chúng biến mất khỏi lịch sử. Do đó, mặc dù một  số người Toraja cảm thấy khó chịu với kế họach "du lịch hóa" của Chính  phủ nhưng họ vẫn không phản đối cách làm này của Chính phủ.

*Nghệ thuật bảo quản xác chết hoàn hảo*

Những ma thuật thần kỳ của người Toraja được thế giới biết đến từ lâu,  khi bộ tộc Toraja còn bị cô lập và tách biệt hẳn so với thế giới bên  ngoài. Theo những người già nhất trong bộ tộc, việc làm cho thây ma biết  đi có từ thời xa xưa. Vào thời ấy, một cuộc nội chiến đã xảy ra giữa  những người Toraja ở phía Tây và người Toraja ở phía Đông.

Người Toraja ở phía Tây đã bị thua thảm hại và bị giết chết gần hết.  Trong khi đó, người Toraja ở phía Đông bị thiệt mạng ít hơn và hầu hết  các chiến binh đều mang được xác của những người tử nạn về làng để chôn  cất. Ngược lại, do không thể mang xác của những người xấu số về làng,  người Toraja ở phía Tây đã nghĩ ra một cách đặc biệt để chôn cất những  người chết.

Sau đó, họ dùng một phương thức thần bí nào đó làm các xác chết biết đi  và tự tìm đường về làng của mình. Kể từ đó, người Toraja vẫn giữ "ma  thuật" này và cho đến nay các thầy phù thủy chỉ thực hiện khi có yêu cầu  của người nhà người quá cố.

Điều kỳ lạ là những xác chết đi lại này còn khá nguyên vẹn và không hề  bốc mùi hôi thối. Từ năm 1905, các nhà khoa học cũng đã tìm thấy những  xác người không bị phân hủy ở vùng đất này. Các nhà khoa học đã nghiên  cứu và bất ngờ nhận ra, những xác người này không hề được tẩm ướp bất cứ  một loại hóa chất nào, khác hẳn với phương pháp ướp xác được biết đến  của người Ai Cập cổ đại.








 	Thây ma được ăn mặc tử tế trước khi về nơi an nghỉ cuối cùng


 Tuy nhiên, nhiều nhà khoa học vẫn nghi ngờ có một loại chất đặc biệt  giúp bảo quản xác chết, nhưng cho đến nay họ vẫn chưa thể tìm ra câu trả  lời. Còn theo dân địa phương, cách thức chôn cất độc đáo của người  Toraja cùng với điều kiện thổ nhưỡng đặc biệt có thể là một trong những  nguyên nhân quan trọng lý giải cho việc tại sao việc thây ma biết đi lại  chỉ có duy nhất ở vùng Mamasa (Indonesia).

Khi một người trong làng qua đời, thi thể của họ sẽ được bọc bằng quần  áo trước khi đặt vào quan tài. Sau đó, những người đàn ông sẽ khiêng  chiếc quan tài ra nơi chôn cất của bộ lạc. Nghĩa địa của người Toraja  không giống bất kỳ nơi nào trên thế giới. Đó là những vách núi đá vôi  dựng đứng, hàng trăm chiếc quan tài nằm cheo leo trên các vách đá đó.  Tại đây, người ta đục thành những ô vuông ăn sâu bên trong đá, đủ dài và  rộng để vừa một chiếc quan tài.

Nhìn từ phía xa, những ngôi mộ nằm trong lòng núi trông giống những  chiếc tổ chim bồ câu hay giống những ô cửa sổ của một khu nhà cao tầng.  Chỉ những người đàn ông khỏe mạnh mới làm được công việc chôn cất vất vả  này. Ban đầu, họ dùng thang tre để bắc lên những khoang mộ trên vách  núi và sau đó phải cần tới 4 đến 5 người mới có thể vận chuyển thi thể  người quá cố lên vách núi thẳng đứng như bức tường trước khi đặt người  chết vào nơi yên nghỉ cuối cùng.

Còn về việc mùi hôi từ xác chết không hề tồn tại là do những xác chết  này không bị phân hủy mà khô quắt lại như những xác ướp chúng ta thường  thấy. Nhiều xác chết bước ra khỏi quan tài sau nhiều năm vẫn còn lông  mi, lông mày, tóc và khuôn mặt hầu như không bị biến dạng hay thay đổi  nhiều so với lúc mới chôn.

Theo những người dân nơi đây, việc những xác chết có "chất lượng" tốt  như vậy có thể là do trong đá vôi ở vùng này có một loại chất giúp bảo  quản xác người. Thêm vào đó, việc những thi thể nằm sâu trong vách núi tránh  được tác động của thời tiết hoặc sự đào bới của các loại động vật cũng  có thể là một nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc các thi thể được giữ nguyên vẹn.

Tuy nhiên, trước khi đem đi chôn trên vách đá, xác chết đã được ướp bởi  một số loại lá cây lạ hái trong rừng. Những lá cây này có tác dụng bảo  quản xác chết mấy năm trời, giữ xác không bị thối rữa hay rời rạc bởi  một xác chết sẽ không thể đi lại bình thường nếu như xương bị rời rạc  mỗi nơi một chiếc.

Phụ nữ - Theo _Nguoiduatin_​


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (9 Tháng bảy 2014)

nhìn thấy sợ lắm. ko hiểu họ làm phép thế nào nhỉ?


----------

